# Horror on the Orient Express Audio Game



## PaulofCthulhu (Jan 28, 2007)

For those who followed our previous _Masks of Nyarlathotep_ Audio Game, we're now starting up a new one, this time we're running through _Horror on the Orient Express_.

The downloads section for where the audio files will be archived, can be found at: http://wwww.yog-sothoth.com/express/

An audio introduction to the _Orient Express_ is currently available.

Should be fun!

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Dec 13, 2007)

The above was posted at the beginning of the year, and now we head towards the end of the year.

The players have gone through London, Paris, Lausanne, Milan, Venice, Trieste and are soon to make their way to Belgrade - there have been party deaths, but not of the usual _Cthulhu_ kind...

Currently _Horror on the Orient Express_ session #18 is publicly available, with session #19 coming out soon. (Our Patrons have access to advance and additional files.) To hear the story unfold and for more information, see the _Cthulhu Wiki_ entry for the _Horror on the Orient Express_ Audio Game.







Come and join the journey!

Recorded in CD Quality 3D Surround Sound.

Paul


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 13, 2007)

Horror on the Orient Express is, IMO, the best CoC scenario ever written, if not the best RPG adventure ever. Masks of Nyarlathotep is less linear in nature and so perhaps holds the crown, but trains are cool, and luxury trains across Europe to Constantinople are even more cool. 

I shall give it a listen.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you.

I've just put up a little video promo for our game on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EigL0cfnoKE

Rather home-made, but you have to work with what you've got!

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jan 12, 2008)

Episode #20 of _Horror on the Orient Express_.

"The Longest Day"

The party are still in Trieste and dealing with the aftermath of the unexpected events in session #19...

Paul


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jan 16, 2008)

Heya, Paul!

Just wanted to say "Thanks" to you and the gang for the hours of enjoyment you've given me.   

I have listened to the WLD audiogame, the Masks audiogame (What a wild session that finale sounded like!!), and am avidly keeping up with the Horror game.

And is it too soon to lobby for you guys to try "Beyond the Mountains of Madness" next?


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, they're very much appreciated by all of us. The last session of _Masks of Nyarlathotep_ was quite a doozy!

Fortunately? We do have more games planned after _Horror on the Orient Express_, including _Tatters of the King_ and _Beyond the Mountains of Madness_ - which should see us on until at least 2010.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jan 30, 2008)

Session #21, and also marking *Five Years of Audio Games*!

_Horror on the Orient Express_ #21: _The Hamper House of Horror_

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Dec 10, 2008)

- and a little update:

We have the DVD version in!


----------

